# (still UNSOLVED) pcmcia wireless 802.11b cant get it up

## Jefklak

Hello everyone, 

I have some troubles trying to get my PCMCIA Wireless card work. First of all, when I started cardmgr the first time he said "unsupported card in slot 0" I fixed that by manually adding it to /etc/pcmcia/config. But nog I get this:

 *Quote:*   

> get dev info on socket 0 failed: Resource temporary unavailable

 

I have no idea what this thing is... Cardmgr says watching over 1 socket, he says card "Siemens WLAN" found and then modprobes orinoco_cs and right after that I get this error. When I plug my card in i get a high beep and two seconds after a low beep. WTF? That's that dev info failure thing. How can I fix this? Never heard of it...

I am unable to see my wireless card in /proc. But my modules for pcmcia are loaded correctly, no errors (except that one) and PCMCIA works...  :Sad: 

Thanks a lot!

MOD: my /var/log/messages file looks like this:

 *Quote:*   

> Nov  9 10:18:34 lan cardmgr[741]: shutting down socket 0
> 
> Nov  9 10:18:34 lan cardmgr[741]: executing: 'modprobe -r orinoco_cs'
> 
> Nov  9 10:18:47 lan cardmgr[741]: initializing socket 0
> ...

 Last edited by Jefklak on Tue Nov 11, 2003 9:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jefklak

Come on someone HAS to know whats going on...  :Sad: 

----------

## flybynite

It seems your not loading the right driver for the card.  The card doesn't come up leaving you with the error you see.  This part of the log is most telling

failed to initialize firmware (err = -19)

You need to dig deeper to make sure your have the right driver.  With my laptop the orinoco driver is the correct one, but there is a pci-usb convertor in between that requires a binary driver get loaded before orinoco can talk to the wlan chip.  Yur problem could be similar.  Check some hardware databases such as http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html

or redhat/debian etcb for the proper driver.

----------

## travisau

Hey I had the same resource temporarily unavailable message with my orinoco card.  I worked on this one for a while and finally found some information online.  I enabeled isa support in my kernel and all of a sudden it started working.  Aparantly the pcmcia is based on isa somewhere and needs the isa support in the kernel.  Hope this helps.

----------

## Jefklak

Orinoco drivers won't indeed load anything...

prism2_cs work for now, but Im having other problems... Ill try to add ISA support (indeed disabled it) should I compile it as a module or into the kernel?

Im getting those strange errors while trying to successfully enable my prism2 module:

 *Quote:*   

> Nov 11 11:51:44 lan kernel build: 2.4.22-ac4 unknown
> 
> Nov 11 11:51:44 lan options:  [pci] [cardbus] [apm]
> 
> Nov 11 11:51:44 lan Intel ISA/PCI/CardBus PCIC probe:
> ...

 

What the hell?

Something seems to be wrong with my DHCP.

 *Quote:*   

> Nov 11 11:12:33 lan dhcpcd[2035]: dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device
> 
> Nov 11 11:13:58 lan dhcpcd[2101]: dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device
> 
> Nov 11 11:14:09 lan dhcpcd[2196]: dhcpStart: ioctl SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device
> ...

 

Some help?

Thanks a lot!![/u]

----------

## mike4148

ISA support is absolutely mandatory for most 802.11b Prism cards. Adding that should fix the problem. ISA

support is not available as a module; you have to build it in to your kernel. To save you some more headaches,

hear this:

If everything starts to work, but you're getting "RequestIRQ: Resource in use" errors, comment out any

lines in /etc/pcmcia/config.opts that are reserving IRQs for serial/parallel ports (unless you have 

and use devices connected to those ports). If you need ISA support, you're likely to run into this, because ISA

sucks  :Smile: .

----------

## Jefklak

I indeed needed ISA support, but im still getting the same error when inserting the card...

Any other ideas someone?

----------

## travisau

I got that exact same thing after I enabled isa and all.  I can't remember exactly what I did to fix that though.  First of all, my card is eth1 instead of wlan0, I use orinoco_cs.  Make sure you have copied (edited?) the proper net.??? file in /etc/init.d  Also running the command /sbin/depscan.sh as the errors show, might help you a little.  I'm at work right now so I don't have gentoo handy, but if you are still having trouble I can probably look back through my history on my laptop and see exactly what I did.  Just let me know.

----------

## Jefklak

Please show me what you did im getting frustrated over here...

Orinoco_cs doesnt work at all. When i use those modules and I insert my card, Linux hangs, alt+ctrl+backspace or F1 doesnt work, I have to reset  :Sad: 

I hope the prism2 drivers are the correct ones. Well anyway if I use "iwconfig" (emerged wireless-tools) I am able to see wlan0 but cannot assign an essid or so to it. 

I would be soo happy if you could help me!!

I copied net.eth0 to net.eth1 AND net.wlan0  :Smile:  To be sure. I emerged linux-wlan-ng (prism2) and becuase of the prism drivers pcmcia looks in wlan0. Doesn't matter for me, as long as I get it working...

----------

## travisau

ok so the laptop hangs when you insert card...good:)

You've got the exact same problem I did.  I'm assuming this is either a dell laptop or uses the same chipset as my dell does.

edit /etc/pcmcia/config.opts and change 

include port 0x100-0x4ff, port 0x800-0x8ff, port 0xc00-0xcff 

to 

include port 0x100-0x4ff, port 0xc00-0xcff 

basically remove the port 0x800-0x8ff

This will hopefully get it not locking up.  Also make sure you've already rebuilt the kernel with isa support..it will not work without that.  Let me know how it goes.

----------

## Jefklak

Still completely locks up using orinoco drivers  :Sad: 

The orinoco drivers are fucked up...

I need to get the prism2 drivers working.

Still the same error as first post... Help?  :Sad: 

----------

## mike4148

http://hostap.epitest.fi/

It's worth a try. I use hostap on both my desktop (PCI Netgear MA311 802.11b) and my laptop (Microsoft

MN-520 PCMCIA 802.11b) without problems; I tried the orinoco drivers on both, and they basically didn't work.

Hostap should be able to tell you (via dmesg) the firmware versions you have; on the Netgear card, I

had to update the firmware before it would work.

Unfortunately, none of my problems involved lockups, so none of the above might actually help you.

----------

## Jefklak

Thanks for the tip, but there seems to be something wrong with the hostap drivers. 

```
Nov 16 12:41:51 lan cardmgr[3155]: socket 0: Siemens 802.11b wireless 11MB PC Card

Nov 16 12:41:51 lan cardmgr[3155]:   product info: "SANTIS", "WLAN PC Card"

Nov 16 12:41:51 lan cardmgr[3155]:   function: 6 (network)

Nov 16 12:41:51 lan cardmgr[3155]: executing: 'modprobe hostap_cs'

Nov 16 12:41:51 lan hostap_cs: 0.1.2 - 2003-11-02 (Jouni Malinen <jkmaline@cc.hut.fi>)

Nov 16 12:41:51 lan hostap_cs: setting Vcc=33 (constant)

Nov 16 12:41:51 lan hostap_cs: CS_EVENT_CARD_INSERTION

Nov 16 12:41:51 lan hostap_cs: setting Vcc=33 (from config)

Nov 16 12:41:51 lan Checking CFTABLE_ENTRY 0x01 (default 0x01)

Nov 16 12:41:51 lan IO window settings: cfg->io.nwin=1 dflt.io.nwin=1

Nov 16 12:41:51 lan io->flags = 0x0045, io.base=0x0000, len=32

Nov 16 12:41:51 lan hostap_cs: index 0x01: Vcc 3.3, irq 3, io 0x0100-0x011f

Nov 16 12:41:51 lan cardmgr[3155]: executing: './network start wlan0'

Nov 16 12:41:51 lan hostap_cs: Registered netdevice wlan0

Nov 16 12:41:51 lan wlan0: init command completed too quickly - retrying

Nov 16 12:41:51 lan prism2_hw_init: initialized in 0 ms

Nov 16 12:41:51 lan SWSUPPORT0 write/read failed: FFFF != 8A32

Nov 16 12:41:51 lan hostap_cs: Initialization failed
```

And more errors, of the like of my first post... This is the most important piece: write/read failed wtf?

It seems my PCMCIA card isn't based on hostap...  :Sad: 

----------

## mike4148

Have you managed to have any actual network connectivity with the card using any of the drivers

you've tried? Are you sure it's a Prism card? After inserting the card, run these commands and post their

output:

```
cardctl ident

/sbin/lspci -v
```

----------

## Jefklak

Nope, i tried every possible wireless driver, including wavelan, prism, hostap, orinoco etc. With most of the drivers my PC hangs and with some I get errors like above...

Im not sure at all, the card itself isnt very clear. There's a label called "Siemens WLAN PCCard" and "802.11b" thats all actually.. I didnt find it in the linux-wlan-ng support database, but I did found my other card (SpeedTouch 110) but the table "chipset" is empty  :Sad: 

Running cardctl info & Ident this Is what I get:

"SANTIS", "WLAN PC Card"

Manifacter ID. Function 6 (network)

Ill try to run it again when im at home. 

Im going to try another card wich is in the linux-wlan-ng support database (the linksys one) wich is explicit prism2 and I got that one working in the past with Redhat 9 (with prism2_cs)... Hopefully that one WILL work but I want to get my SIEMENS card working  :Sad: 

That speedtouch card is from agere systems, is that chipset prism2? Hostap drivers dont work eighter on that one... Bah its really stupid most PCMCIA cards I tried dont work at all   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## mike4148

FYI: Most Cardbus WiFi cards (including the newer Linksys WPC-11's -- they say ver. 4 on the box)

are not Prism-based. Make sure you know what chipset is on the card before getting another one.

As a side note, the Linksys ver. 4 cards do have some offer where Linksys will exchange a ver. 4 for a ver. 3;

info on it comes with the ver. 4 card's package.

If the "chipset" field is blank, that probably means that no one has found out which it has, yet. If it's Cardbus,

it's probably not a Prism chip.

Good luck!

----------

## brian33x51

(still UNSOLVED) pcmcia wireless 802.11b cant get it up

Sounds like a personal problem.  I get at least 3-4 emails a day with advice on how to "get it up".  If you like I can forward you some.

----------

## Jefklak

Shit i really messed up now  :Sad:  No cards at all work!

```
ov 18 18:36:53 lan Linux PCMCIA Card Services 3.2.4

Nov 18 18:36:53 lan kernel build: 2.4.22-ac4 #6 SMP vr nov 14 13:24:53 GMT 2003

Nov 18 18:36:53 lan options:  [pci] [cardbus] [apm]

Nov 18 18:36:53 lan Intel ISA/PCI/CardBus PCIC probe:

Nov 18 18:36:53 lan TI 4510 rev 02 PCI-to-CardBus at slot 02:04, mem 0x20001000

Nov 18 18:36:53 lan host opts [0]: [ring] [pci + serial irq] [pci irq 16] [lat 32/32] [bus 3/6]

Nov 18 18:36:54 lan ISA irqs (scanned) = 3,4,5,7,10,11 PCI status changes

Nov 18 18:36:54 lan cardmgr[7716]: watching 1 sockets

Nov 18 18:36:54 lan cardmgr[7716]: starting, version is 3.2.4

Nov 18 18:36:55 lan cardmgr[7717]: initializing socket 0

Nov 18 18:36:55 lan cardmgr[7717]: unsupported card in socket 0

Nov 18 18:36:55 lan cs: warning: no high memory space available!

Nov 18 18:36:55 lan cs: unable to map card memory!

Nov 18 18:36:55 lan cs: unable to map card memory!

Nov 18 18:36:55 lan cardmgr[7717]:   no product info available
```

Don't know exactly what I did, actually nothing...

Tried to re-emerge pcmcia-cs, did not work.

----------

## mariourk

Do you have the Speedtouch-110 working yet?

I compiled the fllowing driver into my kernel:

```

Device Drivers  --->  Networking support  --->

Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)  --->  

<*>   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

<*>   Hermes PCMCIA card support

```

It could be that one of them is actually not needed. But this works.

I simply added a new line in /etc/conf.d/net

```

iface_eth1="192.168.5.15 broadcast 192.168.5.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

```

After this I was able to start the Speedtouch-110 with the init script

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

```

If you don't have /etc/init.d/net.eth1, you can simply make a copy of net.eth0

```

cp /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.eth1

```

I hope this helps someone  :Smile: 

----------

